# A change of career - is there online room for me?



## AndyJay (Feb 26, 2014)

Firstly, i want to thank everyone who's posts i have read so far on here.

My question is simple. Is there room for an online coffee retailer?

My day job is a web developer and graphic designer with many years of online retailing experience.

Coffee is a genuine interest and love of mine.

It seems a perfect marriage to combine the two and i am now looking to design and develop a site offering the very highest quality coffee available.

I'm at the beginning of my research, but my gut feeling is that this is the right path to follow.

Although i love coffee, my knowledge of growing, production and selling coffee is pretty much 0% (well maybe 5% 

I understand i'm at the bottom of a very high mountain, but my determination to climb is faultless.

I would appreciate ANY advice, personal experiences and help that anyone can offer. I will read, digest and put your advice to very good use.

Thank you all in advance and Kind Regards.

From myself and my partner, Jane

Thank You

Andy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome Andy. Admire your passion for a change of career. Before you commit yourself, you will need training and experience with a reputable roaster.


----------



## AndyJay (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you for your warm welcome 'The Systemic Kid' (nice name 

I am completely open to gaining as much experience and tuition as is possible.

Could you possibly advise who and how to gain this?

Thank you again

Andy & Jane


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey guys. Thanks for sharing your passion; it's good to see people prepared to pursue what really matters to them.

I would have said that my experience of buying coffee is that a well designed Site is important. But you'll have that covered.

I looked at one recently and I genuinely spent 5 minutes looking on the Site to see what size bags they are selling. I never found it and I have up without buying anything.

I like companies that engage with the ethics of coffee growing. As delivery seems to be a huge part of the cost (that you can't control) I'd look into how you can stand out in this regard. Perhaps local pick up points or informal distribution.

Have a look at all the competition, order a few bags and see what stands out.

Good luck!


----------

